# your experience with HGH fragment 176-191



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys!

I read many materials about HGH fragment 176-191 and compare it with the action of HGH and when I read each different material they are completely different expertise. Has any of you who had contact with the HGH and HGH 176-191 be able to say based on your own experience how does HGH 176-191 really work? Some said crap, some said good. What are your opinions?

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ran it in my cut this year,

Did 100mcg 3 x daily, ran it alongside Mod GRF w/o dac and Hexarelin.

Won't be using it again, personally I didn't see any effect other than extreme lethargy for about 4 days upon starting it.

It's touted as the ultimate fat loss peptide, when in reality you get very little from it.


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Ran it in my cut this year,
> 
> Did 100mcg 3 x daily, ran it alongside Mod GRF w/o dac and Hexarelin.
> 
> ...


 I read should take 200mcg in 3x a day. I agree most people have noticed not worked but ... as I mentioned, some say that they did not notice the effects and others are satisfied. So how is it? So according to your experience, HGH is better?

So how come some ppl so satisfied about HGH fragment?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Lewis80 said:


> I read should take 200mcg in 3x a day. I agree most people have noticed not worked but ... as I mentioned, some say that they did not notice the effects and others are satisfied. So how is it? So according to your experience, HGH is better?
> 
> So how come some ppl so satisfied about HGH fragment?


 What are you wanting from it?

If its recovery, general health and better sleep benefits then yes synthetic hgh is far better.

If it's for fat loss only , its poor at best.

That's my opinion anyway, give it a try, its cheap and you may feel it works for you.


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> What are you wanting from it?
> 
> If its recovery, general health and better sleep benefits then yes synthetic hgh is far better.
> 
> ...


 naaahh I will not try HGH 176-191, what interests me most, such extremely different opinions on the Internet. That's why I ask members of UKM who have had some experience with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

people use this frag for fat loss and at the right dose you will achieve this somewhat but you will get better fat loss from either GH or GHRP/GHRH peptides, if you still want to use this frag then doses less than 500mcg is going to give you very little

dose 500mcg first thing in the morning as part as a diet with a calorie deficit and you should see some results but they won't be spectacular


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> people use this frag for fat loss and at the right dose you will achieve this somewhat but you will get better fat loss from either GH or GHRP/GHRH peptides, if you still want to use this frag then doses less than 500mcg is going to give you very little
> 
> dose 500mcg first thing in the morning as part as a diet with a calorie deficit and you should see some results but they won't be spectacular


 so in your opinion , HgH fragment is more marketing than real benefit?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no its not useless, it works but it is the most effective tool for fatloss


----------

